# 2009 Hawgfest T-Shirts



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here they are... Shirts will be available at the captain's meeting Friday night and if there are any left, we'll sell those Saturday at the awards banquet. That is my daughter Sarah, who will be at the awards dinner helping out. She's only 13 and I do own guns. [email protected]



















We have sizes from small to XXXL. All proceeds go to cover costs of the tournament. 

Thanks for supporting the 2009 Vermilion Hawgfest.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Big Daddy said:


> Here they are... Shirts will be available at the captain's meeting Friday night and if there are any left, we'll sell those Saturday at the awards banquet. That is my daughter Sarah, who will be at the awards dinner helping out. She's only 13 and I do own guns. [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carl thats classic, My daughter is 7 and I am dreading when she gets to that age. Thank God for guns and schady friends. See ya next week.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

SELL-FISH said:


> Carl thats classic, My daughter is 7 and I am dreading when she gets to that age. Thank God for guns and schady friends. See ya next week.


I have a 19 and 17 year old daughters----- Guns and shady friend do not work trust me I've tried. Good luck


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

What's on the front of the shirt?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Will sleeveless ones be available?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

There won't be a "hard ass" model offered this year. However, we'll send Dale down with some scissors to hook you up


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

muchos gracias primo


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

How bout white trash tank top models?

I guess we'll have to send Dale down for these too huh?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

For the right amount of money I can do most anything to the shirts.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

How much are they gonna run?...They look sweet. If there is an XL left after the banquet, I call dibs...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just as last year, the shirts are $15.

Thank you for your support.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

SELL-FISH said:


> Carl thats classic, My daughter is 7 and I am dreading when she gets to that age. Thank God for guns and schady friends. See ya next week.


yep thats is classic!! mine is 19 now and guns and shady friends like Rex got me thru those years!! LOL!! great lookin shirts, i'll take one WITH sleeves though


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know of at least one member that wanted to order a couple of shirts since he was not going to be able to make the Hawgfest. Can they be ordered online?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Brian...we sell out every year at the fest, so if we don't we'll post any remaining online afterwards. If there's enough interest, we might do another print of them afterwards.


----------

